# PSP 2 Announced



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2011)

looks sweet, but bound to cost the earth 

http://www.ps3blog.net/2011/01/27/psp2-is-here-and-it-is-the-ngp/


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 27, 2011)

> Sony has finally spoken on all of the rumors as of late on the predecessor of the PSP



This is the reason I don't read blogs. Illiterate tosser. Leaving aside the first fragment, it's _successor to_ ffs.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2011)

it is being offically announced today tho....


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 27, 2011)

It still doesn't make it a predecessor. There is no predecessor to the PSP, it was Sony's first handheld gaming device that I'm aware of, therefore in the context of Sony, it has no predecessor.

It does look pretty fucking cool tho.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2011)

lol @ predeccesor 

apparently there is a psp phone on the way and also this

http://thefonecast.com/News/tabid/6...roid-smartphone-into-a-PlayStation-Phone.aspx


sony have been very busy


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 27, 2011)

Meh. I've used my PSP about 3 times.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2011)

i used to love my psp after i hacked it until some fukker stole it


----------



## g force (Jan 27, 2011)

Finally got rid of their dumb fucking UMD tech I see and not before time.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2011)

official specs:

CPU

ARM CortexTM-A9 core (4 core)

GPU

SGX543MP4+

External Dimensions

Approx. 182.0 x 18.6 x 83.5mm (width x height x depth) (tentative, excludes largest projection)

Screen

5 inches (16:9), 960 x 544, Approx. 16 million colors, OLED

(Touch screen)

Multi-touch screen (capacitive type)

Rear touch pad

Multi-touch pad (capacitive type)

Cameras

Front camera, Rear camera

Sound

Built-in stereo speakers

Built-in microphone

Sensors

Six-axis motion sensing system (three-axis gyroscope, three-axis accelerometer), Three-axis electronic compass

Location

Built-in GPS

Wi-Fi location service support

Keys / Switches

PS button

Power button

Directional buttons (Up/Down/Right/Left)

Action buttons (Triangle, Circle, Cross, Square)

Shoulder buttons (Right/Left)

Right stick, Left stick

START button, SELECT button

Volume buttons (+/-)

Wireless communications

Mobile network connectivity (3G)

IEEE 802.11b/g/n (n = 1x1)(Wi-Fi) (Infrastructure mode/Ad-hoc mode)

Bluetooth 2.1+EDR ?A2DP/AVRCP/HSP?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 27, 2011)

My one regret in regards to PSPs is that they were in stock everywhere in Japan for £100 before they even came out over here. If I had any gaming nowse I would have filled my suitcase with them and gotten onto ebay.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks nice, very nice in fact but will be pricey, I find it hard to bring myself to pay more than 150 for a handheld, it's just too much in console territory, plus as an iPhone user I have a great set of games to play without having another device. I'm all about convergence these days so the PSP phone looks more my thing...that back touch pad is interesting though.


----------



## al (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 1, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Meh. I've used my PSP about 3 times.


yes, utter waste of money.


----------

